# Lekarze > Forum pediatryczne >  sikanie w łóżku u nastolatka

## Ela

Mam problem z 13-letnim synem, moczy się często w nocy. 
Jesteśmy na razie w trakcie robienia badań, czeka nas cystoskopia, słyszałam że jest to bardzo bolesne badanie. 
Zastanawiam się również czy może to być po prostu na tle nerwowym. 
Może ktoś powie jak jest z tym badaniem??

----------


## Gość

Ja mam piętnastoletniego syna, który moczy się nie tylko w nocy, ale i w dzień. Ma on uszkodzoną cewkę moczową. Ostatnio lekarz zlecił mu badania kontrolne na cukrzycę co również może być powodem moczenia się.

----------


## Anna

Witam!
Moja córka ma 12 lat i ten sam problem. Moczenie zaczęło się jakiś czas temu, wcześniej nie było z tym problemów.
Zrobiłam jej wszystkie możliwe badania i okazało się ze jej pęcherz jest większy niż u innych 12-to latków. 
Zalecenia od lekarza to: gimnastyka ,ćwiczenia mieśni. 
Wciąż zdarzają się nie miłe niespodzianki ale bardzo rzadko.

Pozdrawiam!

----------

